# Skulls on children's clothing



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

What are your thoughts?

Cute or Horrible?

I'm just curious, because of a comment I read on FB. There was a link to Gymboree's upcoming lines, and for the boys it includes skulls.

I commented, "Love the skull and cross-bone shoes" b/c I thought they were cute and will be definitely getting my boys each a pair (b/c I know they will like them, not just b/c I like them







)

One person said, "We do not do skulls on our children's clothing".

Just wondering if I am a weirdo for not only allowing skulls, but thinking they are cute









My DD, age 8, has this jansport backpack she takes to school every day which happens to have skulls and hearts on it. It never occurred to me that it was inappropriate for a child.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

my kids love the whole skull and crossbone pirate-y thing. Especially the middle one who has been obsessed since she was three (before pirates of the carabean came out, before it was cool). I can understand why some people object, just as I understand why people object to cartoon characters. neither bother me.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't really think they're cute, but they don't bother me. I certainly wouldn't call them horrible. DS1 got a cap with some skulls on it when he was about 7 or 8. It didn't bother me.

Of course, _I_ wore a vest with a skull on it for about 10 years, myself.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

We don't have a problem with it. I can see more conservative parents in our area not allowing them, though.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Kids love pirates. No problem here.


----------



## mystiquesmom (May 20, 2008)

Love them, but as an aging still-sorta-goth, that's where my tastes are.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

DD1 has a dress that is pink with white Jolly Rogers all over it. I love it and so does she. It's packed away for DD2 now.


----------



## Squrrl (Mar 2, 2006)

Obviously you're not too weird, since they're pretty clearly meant to be the latest fashion. My neighbor sends her six-year-old to school in skull shirts and shoes. Of course, this is the same woman who's still mad because they told her son what a graveyard was for in Bible school. Everyone has different associations and opinions. To me, it's just another decorative motif, to someone else it might have associations with punks or drugs or who knows what.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

oh, and I totally respect that some parents don't want their kids wearing certain things (cartoon characters is a great example) I was just wondering if others were going to look down at my sweet little boys with skull shoes and think they were hoodlums or something


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

I like children's clothes to look child-like and that doesn't include skulls IMO. I wouldn't judge someone for dressing their kid in skull/pirate stuff though--I can see why you would think it's cute!


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

We don't do skulls on my DD's clothes but she is only 2 and honestly has no real clue about pirates or anything of the sort. I don't know though...I'm not a fan of all the skull and crossbone stuff out there.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

What would the problem be?

it's a skull- we all _have_ a skull..

IMO, Not allowing it is like forbidding a shirt with a brain or eyeball drawing on it..


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

hmm...wasn't thinking about skulls and crossbone. DS2 had a pair of rainboots with a pirate theme. They had a skull and crossbone design on them. He's outgrown them, though.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Neither. I don't think they are cute. But I don't care if other people want to dress their kids in clothes with skulls. If DS asked for something with skulls on it, I might get it for him. It's just not my taste. (I don't wear stuff with skull either so it's not just kids clothes for me.)

Catherine


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Love the skulls here. Kiddo does, too.

We don't love footballs. Some people do. We don't care for flags, either. Some folks do, especially in July. I don't really even think about what other folks put on their kids, unless it's truly offensive or disturbing.

Skullies? Awesome.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
What would the problem be?

it's a skull- we all _have_ a skull..

IMO, Not allowing it is like forbidding a shirt with a brain or eyeball drawing on it..










It's not the skull, I would be fine with just a skull or bones, a skeleton outfit on halloween etc. It's the pirate imagery I don't like, pirate history is not really very nice. My kids are only 1 and 3 though so I have a lot of control over what they wear. I may be singing a different tune in 5 years!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

The shoes I thought were cute.

Another part of the new line that has a skull shirt here.

Per the dress code at my older two kids' school, the shirt would not be allowed but I think the shoes would be okay.

eta: the links aren't really working right b/c it's flash, so if anyone is interested - you have to click back or forward a page or two. I tried







the shoes I like have several tiny skulls on them.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

We have tons of skull/creepy/spooky clothing for DD (and us too), but that might be normal for formerly punky/gothy people who like pirates and wait all year for Halloween.









I actually buy DD a lot of stuff during the Halloween clearance sales to wear throughout the rest of the year, because it's easier to find black and cute but not frilly girl's clothing. I'm glad that it's becoming easier to find.

Anyone who would think a little kid in skull shoes is a hoodlum isn't thinking very hard. It isn't like he went out and bought them himself!


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't particularly care for them and I do get a bit irritated that so much stuff lately has skulls of one kind or another on it. It's just not something that appeals to me and neither one of my boys takes enough interest in their clothes at this point to care one way or another. So since I don't care for them and they don't ask for them I'd rather not buy them but it can be a bit hard at times finding something that fits that doesn't have a skull on it if that makes any sense. If they suddenly start taking an interest in what's on their clothes and ask for something with skulls on it then they'd more than likely get it. Assuming it doesn't cost and arm and a leg of course, LOL. Doesn't bother me if someone else wants to dress their kiddo in it though.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't particularly like skulls on clothing for anybody, of any age. I won't wear them, and I wouldn't pick it out for my kids.

However, I wouldn't stop any of my kids from wearing things that are "not my taste" once they're old enough to pick out their own clothes. I just don't think clothing is worth fighting about, especially not something like a cartoony skull design on otherwise appropriate clothing styles. I save my "gentle persuasion" about clothing on modesty (appropriate parts of the body being covered), not on fabric designs.

I certainly wouldn't think twice if I saw a young child wearing skull design clothing. It's just clothing- not my own personal taste, but nothing to make a big deal about either.


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

The first piece of clothing DH bought for DD before she was born was a skull and crossbones argyle t-shirt. Cutest thing evah!!!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

we love skulls here!


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeanine123* 
it can be a bit hard at times finding something that fits that doesn't have a skull on it if that makes any sense.

Really? Around here, I find that this kind of thing is more of a rarity than the norm. I am purposefully looking for it too. I find it much more common to find sports, Disney characters, military and television-themed clothing than anything else. I wonder if it's a regional thing.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't like 'em, but don't care if anyone else wears 'em.

I don't 'do' dark imagery for my kids...no skulls (in the pirate format), no bloody anything, no weapons, no vampires, etc. At Halloween, we do neutral costumes and decorate to celebrate fall rather than ghouls and gore.

I do a lot of energy work and to me, this imagery's really low vibration and basically the LAST thing I want on them. I personally prefer to dress them in brighter colours with more life-affirming stuff.

Just me. I'm wierd that way


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Skulls rock. Dd2 used to have a pair of babylegs with a skull & crossbones print on them.


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

I could care less if other people wear them. As for my own kids, I like them as 'accent' pieces, not so much on main pieces of clothes. Like, on a pair of huggalugs, or a shoe, or a bow or a bracelet, if that makes sense. Actually, I like them a lot better on kids than I do on adults - although again, I have a lot more things to worry about than skulls and crossbones. I find imagery of guns, violent goo dripping zombies and gross garbage pail kids a lot more distracting and bothersome than skeletons.


----------



## plunky (Aug 23, 2008)

DD has some skull and crossbones onesies...we called them the Evil Knievel outfit.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I really like some graphic designs that are out right now. I do think the skull and cross-bones are going to be over saturated this season and will not be as "cool" as they were last season. I personally would not want to purchase something for my daughters with a skull and cross-bones on it- mostly because we live in a very religious area and I think people can see that as morbid.

In many cultures people wear/display skulls as a sign of remembrance- in Mexico there are huge festivals where people wear skull like mask to honor their dead family members and friends.

I personally have a skull in my living room that is a ceramic one that I painted- my great grandma had one in her kitchen and I always loved it so when I saw one I grabbed it and painted it and now it is like a part of her is still in my world.

I did try to go buy my husband some just inexpensive tees and all I could find were stuff with skulls- so I had to pass.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
The shoes I thought were cute.

Another part of the new line that has a skull shirt here.

Per the dress code at my older two kids' school, the shirt would not be allowed but I think the shoes would be okay.

eta: the links aren't really working right b/c it's flash, so if anyone is interested - you have to click back or forward a page or two. I tried







the shoes I like have several tiny skulls on them.

I _think_ the shoes you meant were on page 22-23. If so, they're pretty cute. I probably wouldn't buy them, but I wouldn't have a problem with my kids wearing them.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I don't particularly like skulls on clothing for anybody, of any age. I won't wear them, and I wouldn't pick it out for my kids.

However, I wouldn't stop any of my kids from wearing things that are "not my taste" once they're old enough to pick out their own clothes. I just don't think clothing is worth fighting about, especially not something like a cartoony skull design on otherwise appropriate clothing styles. I save my "gentle persuasion" about clothing on modesty (appropriate parts of the body being covered), not on fabric designs.

I certainly wouldn't think twice if I saw a young child wearing skull design clothing. It's just clothing- not my own personal taste, but nothing to make a big deal about either.











DH wears shirts with skulls on them. I don't care for it, but I don't wear it. And I wouldn't be that picky when it comes to my kids clothing either, when they get to an age where they can pick out their own clothes. I wouldn't choose clothes with skulls on them for my kids. I don't know what I would do with clothing with skulls that was a gift.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't like the skulls, etc for kids and wouldn't buy anything with those images on it for any of my kids. I never have bought anything "camouflage" either. I just don't find it attractive and appealing.

What others wear doesn't concern me.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, first off I'm totally annoyed that you showed me that because now I have to go buy that shirt. Maybe one for each boy because they're that cute!!

I love skull stuff. I'm an old used to be punk rocker though. We try to dress our kids in not kids clothing. My boys have been in them for years. Even down to cute little skull shoes!

If this baby is a girl, I'm excited to put her in pink skully stuff.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
Well, first off I'm totally annoyed that you showed me that because now I have to go buy that shirt. Maybe one for each boy because they're that cute!!









sorry









at least it won't be out until the end of Oct. so you have time









and yeah, Lisa, that's the right page. For those with baby girls, don't flip through all the pages - way too much cuteness for your wallet.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't usually go for skulls on clothing, but the current trend doesn't really offend me or make me think of pirates -- it all reminds me of the momento mori tradition... more than pirate flags.


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm, I always associated skull and cross bones with death. As in pirates (the real ones from the past and present) and signs on poison. Because of that I would never choose to buy clothing with skulls on it for DS. I guess I don't understand why you would want to put a symbol of death on a child. But when he is older and that's what he chooses to wear, I wouldn't stop him.


----------



## Rainydais&Mondais (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the cute skulls. but not the ones made to be SCARY. Lea'Ann loves skeletons and skulls


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

We do them.

My son also just got an Old Navy shirt that says "Mummy's Boy" and has a picture of a mummy on it.









The options for boys are often so limited that a skull is a refreshing break from diggers/sports/boats.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shera971* 
Hmm, I always associated skull and cross bones with death. As in pirates (the real ones from the past and present) and signs on poison. Because of that I would never choose to buy clothing with skulls on it for DS. I guess I don't understand why you would want to put a symbol of death on a child. But when he is older and that's what he chooses to wear, I wouldn't stop him.

well, besides the 2 yo, my kids can and do choose what they want to wear (including picking out what I buy). Actually, come to think about it, the 2 yo does insist on wearing certain things, like a specific horse sweater over and over again even when it's dirty (and hot outside).

I guess, though, that they don't associate skull stuff with death necessarily, so maybe they would choose differently if they were better informed (?)... Not that I think "dead person!" when I see, say, a Babyhawk mei tai with skulls on it, but I get that others maybe do.

Thanks, all, for your thoughts


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

DH and I went shopping for our almost 4yo DS today and I was surprised at how many skulls there were everywhere! I noticed it when I took my 15yo DS school shopping last month, but I thought it was just that age. The majority of 15yo DS's clothes have skulls on them, and that's fine. For the 4yo? I did not buy anything with a skull for him. It's a teenage look, to me.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't think skulls are a big deal, especially since it is almost Halloween. There are some families that hate Halloween and some that believe that the devil is going to get them on Halloween (my mom was one of these people) and I think they would consider the skulls either a sign of consumerism gone to far or a sign of the devil and that might drive them to ban these things in their homes.


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

When I think of skulls, the first thing I think of is momento mori. Hamlet pondering over the skull, for example. I see it as the symbol for our own mortality and would personally never be offended by it.

Although I don't think that children really understand that symbolism, there's no reason I can see why they can't wear them. I mean, little girls don't exactly understand the symbolism of rainbows either.

Anyway, the skull motifs on kids clothes today are really a throw-back to nineties punk and are really trying to appeal to the nostalgia of the parents, just like wide leg pants and floral prints were "cool" when I was growing up (70's throwback). Notice that plaid is making a comeback in kid's clothes, too? It's a great marketing scheme.









P.S. I think people are so afraid of death in our culture that anything that represents death is considered offensive. Seems like a pretty old-fashioned notion to me, and not an idea that I particularly endorse imposing on our children. Death is a normal part of life, and not something to fear.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a few goth leanings myself, but I'm not into skulls - I find them creepy and macabre. So I wouldn't dress DD in them. But if you like them, more power to you!


----------



## seawind (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't particularly care for them. There are better/original/creative graphic art clothing available.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

i love them my ds caden has a black all in one with a white skull and crossbone on the front, my ds cameron has a raincoat with skull and crossbones also.

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i2...=iphone002.jpg

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i2...=iphone004.jpg

a couple of pics of caden wearing his all in one although not very clear will try to get a better one next time he wears it


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

My thoughts are this: I don't like it at all. Our children will not be allowed to wear skulls on their clothing, especially when young. I guess as they become teenagers they'll have more of a choice but I still won't like it at all. Skulls are a symbol of death.. just don't know what's cute about that.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
Really? Around here, I find that this kind of thing is more of a rarity than the norm. I am purposefully looking for it too. I find it much more common to find sports, Disney characters, military and television-themed clothing than anything else. I wonder if it's a regional thing.

same here, only place i saw them was a shop called sohos and the smallest size was 9-12 so i had to wait till caden was big enough before i could get him one


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
We have tons of skull/creepy/spooky clothing for DD (and us too), but that might be normal for formerly punky/gothy people who like pirates and wait all year for Halloween.









same here, me and my sister love all that sort of stuff as do my kiddies especially cameron he loves his pirate clothes and toys also


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emaye_to_2* 
My thoughts are this: I don't like it at all. Our children will not be allowed to wear skulls on their clothing, especially when young. I guess as they become teenagers they'll have more of a choice but I still won't like it at all. Skulls are a symbol of death.. just don't know what's cute about that.

Just have to ask, what is your big issue with death?

Also, why do children need to be "cute"?

And, what is "cute" anyway?


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't buy clothes with skulls mainly because ds is only 3 and most of the skull clothes seem older to me. I figure he has his older years to wear older clothes so I'll stick with fire trucks and dump trucks and animals now that he is little. I don't actually have a problem with them or anything. If I was going to buy him a pirate shirt at this age I'd probably stick to something with a pirate ship rather than the skull and crossbones.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Nope. Won't put them on my kids.


----------



## DianeMarie (Jul 7, 2009)

I never looked at the skull and crossbones thing as pirate stuff--I always associated it with ghoulish and spooky.

Anyway..........as far as skull and crossbones, Ed Hardy was the main influence in bringing that to the forefront of recent and current fashion---and now everybody has copied it.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

DS loves pirates and he's always loved the skeleton model that DH has in his classroom.
While it is not something I'd pick for him, he can very well choose to if he wants to.


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

DH, DD and I love skulls and skeletons, but we love it from a scientific standpoint and we also love Day of the Dead imagery. Day of the Dead is celebratory in Mexican culture because it celebrates and honors those who have passed. We don't view that as morbid. DD is fascinated with bones...loves going to the Natural History museum, loves identifying creatures by bones, loves looking at x-rays and loves anything relating to human anatomy. DD has a skeleton sweatshirt and winter gloves that glow in the dark (bones of the hand). I don't view it as cute, I just view it as a healthy interest in bones. We've got 'em whether we're dead or alive.

Can't say that I dig skull and crossbones imagery, but bring on the skeletons!


----------



## mummyofan (Jun 25, 2008)

horrid, horrid horrid.
end of.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

As someone with a master's degree in medieval death and dying and a danse macabre tattoo...I love me some skulls!! DS has a bunch of cute skull/skeleton wear, including this:http://www.gymboree.com//shop/dept_i...=1253666599771 which glows in the dark!!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Both our older kids have Halloween clothes with skulls on them. My son had a regular shirt with skulls on it as a baby that my new baby will wear this fall/winter.


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

I had the cutest pair of pink robeez-type slippers for DD when she was little. They had a little skull and cross bones, and the skull had a pink flower in her "hair". I thought they were great. But then, I used to play in a punk band, so that's kind of my thing


----------



## sunshadow (May 17, 2009)

I was into the skull thing way back in high school, way back (the 80's) and then it was edgy. Now it seems trendy, especially if it's on gymboree clothing! I don't like trendy things, so for that reason I don't often buy them. She did have some diapers with skulls on them though. Also, I liked them when they were more 'punk' but now it's all about pirates and I just don't get that. I am not into pirates.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We're way into pirate stuff here, so lots of skulls.





















They even had skull-and-crossbones onesies as infants. They were smiling skulls. DD2 has a little pink jacket all covered in skull-and-crossbones now, and DS used to have babylegs with skulls on them. We also have quite a lot of Grateful Dead stuff with skulls. I don't like Halloween/ghoul kind of skulls a lot, but I wouldn't restrict them if the kids liked them.

I'm the whack-job, though, who dressed her little girl in black anarchy t-shirts when she was a newborn, though, so who am I to say?

I can't see getting into an argument with a child old enough to choose his/her own clothing, over something like skulls. But I think it's fine to just not buy the stuff for young children, if you don't like it. I don't buy sports-themed stuff for DS, because I don't like sports. But once he's old enough to be interested, I wouldn't tell him he can't have those clothes, if I can afford them and they are otherwise okay clothes.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
Really? Around here, I find that this kind of thing is more of a rarity than the norm. I am purposefully looking for it too. I find it much more common to find sports, Disney characters, military and television-themed clothing than anything else. I wonder if it's a regional thing.


Could be. I'm looking for more young boys clothes than toddler or baby though so that might make a difference. Don't get me wrong we have more than enough character clothes too, it's just lately I've been noticing a lot of skulls.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

We wear skulls! Boys and girls! Children and adults!

I even made a skull print dipe for lo!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
What are your thoughts?

Cute or Horrible?


My daughter has been wearing stuff with skulls on it, wherever she can find it, for almost a year now. In the yearbook, they listed peace signs and skull signs as the favorite fashion trends of the 4th grade class. I don't really care one way or another, but I don't actually feel like it's up to me. Within reason. I'm having issues with her style sense clashing with her lack of money.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I have a skull and cross bones tattooed on the back of my neck in the middle of a compass with the cycle of the moon around it. So obviously I have no problems with skulls.

I have done a lot of research into historical and modern piracy, both the seven seas and copyright style.

ds has a lot of clothes with skull, skulls and crossbones, and other things with crossbones or crossed other things. I'm thinking a diaper with crossed rattles for instance

he's currently laying in my lap nursing in a pair of heart pants and a shirt with checks and skulls all over it.


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
well, besides the 2 yo, my kids can and do choose what they want to wear (including picking out what I buy). Actually, come to think about it, the 2 yo does insist on wearing certain things, like a specific horse sweater over and over again even when it's dirty (and hot outside).


There in lies the rub... My DS could care less what he wears. Sometimes I can convince him to pick something out of the drawer but most of the time its a no go for him (unless it has a dino on it). He's probably saving it all up for when he's a teenager.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Ds wears skulls! I bought ds a onsie short set with a big skull on it and now a friend's ds wearsit..its adorable. My aunt bought ds a pair of glowing brightorange crocks







so I had to punk them up and bought a skull giblet(is that what their called???)

I LOVE SKULLS!!!
I would LOVE to find skulls for dd!!..Anyone know of any??


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm not a fan of "mini" adult clothes, I like my children to look like kids, but I adore skulls. We don't own anything with them on it but I do find them cute. On the other hand, I refuse to buy sports theme clothing for DS so to each there own.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I do think they can be kind of cute, but I don't dress DS in them. *Skulls scare some children,* and I don't want DS to wear something that might scare some other little kid. My nephew gets completely freaked out by the whole skull/skeleton thing, and would be very upset if DS ever showed up wearing them.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holothuroidea* 

P.S. I think people are so afraid of death in our culture that anything that represents death is considered offensive. Seems like a pretty old-fashioned notion to me, and not an idea that I particularly endorse imposing on our children. Death is a normal part of life, and not something to fear.

For me, the pirate skulls don't represent death, they represent raping and pillaging. That's not a normal part of life to me. Most ghoulish imagery represents ghoulish things...violence, evil, negativity. Of course, there's some ghoulish imagery that doesn't (eg. Day of the Dead stuff, crucifixion) - I don't lump it all into the same category.

Some kids may not know what rainbows represent, but most kids are curious and will ask questions. I asked my 3 yr old DD what rainbows meant and she said 'Happy'.

Symbols are powerful. I don't split hairs about 99% of the stuff (Lacoste alligators? etc. ad nauseum), but the skull and crossbones to me would be like, oh I dunno, dressing my kids in swastikas. I just don't.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

We have no problem with skulls on clothing, though the cartoonized Jolly Roger that most kids clothes have are not really our cup of tea. DD has one shirt with a very realistic skull on it.

Also just want to point out (I haven't read the whole thread so this might have been said) most pirates didn't utilize the skull and crossbones, the used a plain black or red flag. Also there are other organizations that have utilized the skull and cross bones at some point, including the US Air Force.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cascadian* 
...but the skull and crossbones to me would be like, oh I dunno, dressing my kids in swastikas. I just don't.









Yikes!

I do appreciate all the various opinions, b/c I was curious as to why people felt they weren't appropriate for their children.

Thanks for the historical/cultural information regarding skulls as well. It's all very fascinating to me.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I see it a lot at work with my student's wearing some Gap items too. I think it is adorable, personally. None of the clothing that I have seen with skulls on it has offended me, it is not like they are showing skulls dripping with blood, which might be more offensive to people. I like the skull theme and have some items like that myself


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Yikes!

I do appreciate all the various opinions, b/c I was curious as to why people felt they weren't appropriate for their children.

Thanks for the historical/cultural information regarding skulls as well. It's all very fascinating to me.

FYI in Catholic imagery St. Francis of Assisi, Mary Magdalene and um - someone else I don't remember - are often portrayed with skulls. Where Jesus was buried, Golgotha, is the place of the skull.

It's not all rape and pillaging.









For whatever reason I'm more comfortable with skulls than Lacoste.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
FYI in Catholic imagery St. Francis of Assisi, Mary Magdalene and um - someone else I don't remember - are often portrayed with skulls. Where Jesus was buried, Golgotha, is the place of the skull.

It's not all rape and pillaging.









For whatever reason I'm more comfortable with skulls than Lacoste.

Thanks for the additional info.

and now I'm curious about Lacoste, b/c I have no idea. I saw a pair of shoes with the little crocodile on them the other day, but other than that I haven't noticed that brand since I was young. I'll have to google it to see what up.

eta: or do you just mean b/c it represents a particular brand?


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Only on MDC will people choose the Jolly Roger over Lacoste and Disney!


----------



## Madders (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think they are cute... but I don't think it's "wrong" to have them on childrens clothing.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
FYI in Catholic imagery St. Francis of Assisi, Mary Magdalene and um - someone else I don't remember - are often portrayed with skulls. Where Jesus was buried, Golgotha, is the place of the skull.

It's not all rape and pillaging.









For whatever reason I'm more comfortable with skulls than Lacoste.

Yeah, infact the skull at Golgotha represents the skull of Adam, with the blood of Christ dripping on it to wipe away the sins of humanity. So here the skull represents redemption.

In the danse macabre the skeletons represent the universality of mortality...in other words that all social classes end up in the same place so what you do is more important than what you have...proto socialists!


----------



## bebebradford (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL I think they are ADORABLE! I used to have a pair of skull converse myself! I love dressing my little three year old like a rockstar( a clean non drug using rockstar!! ha ha!). My husband is a musician , and I'm really into fashion so doing things a little outrageous with my kids is fun for me! For example, the other day at preschool was wacky hair day.. SO I put on his black tee shirt with green lettering that said " My dad rocks!" , slipped on his green converse, then put temp BRIGHT green dye in his hair! He looked awesome!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
FYI in Catholic imagery St. Francis of Assisi, Mary Magdalene and um - someone else I don't remember - are often portrayed with skulls. Where Jesus was buried, Golgotha, is the place of the skull.

It's not all rape and pillaging.









For whatever reason I'm more comfortable with skulls than Lacoste.

Have to admit I've only ever seen Francis of Assisi with birds... Or may that's another saint.

Will admit I haven't seen very many depictions of saints though.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

There's a difference between "skull" and "skull and crossbones".

I'm good with skulls.
I think some of the popularity could be the growing Latino/a demographic. I still remember making skull cookies for Dia de Los Muertos in Spanish class in Junior high. It felt really wierd / uncomfortable at that time. But what I saw in Texas (and understand about Mexico) is that it really is normal, and I guess my views on life have evolved in the decades since then.

Death is, ideally the natural, normal ending of a good, long life. We cannot live without death. Carnivores require the meat animal to die so that they can live. But vegetarians don't get a free ride either. Plants are alive too, if not as mobile or vocal.

Skull & crossbones pirate imagery...
I think DS has already had, worn, and now outgrown a onesie with that imagery on it. I agree with pp's about the historical pirates not being good people. OTOH, Disney and other movies have created this mythos of romantic pirates that are kinda fun to play with / pretend about. I think I would prefer to limit wearing (any further) skull and crossbones imagery to obvious pirate costumes, and not part of normal outfits. But I don't think I would restrict DS from wearing a pirate costume if he so desired.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

Skulls are totally hot right now (especially when crafted from bling on black fabric).









There is definitely a market for this sort of thing. I would totally allow my daughters to wear it if they wanted to.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

My DD chose a luggage set with a skull/heart/guitar motif in black and pink last summer for her summer trip. It included a backpack which she now wears to school.

So I fall in the "no Disney characters but skulls are okay" category.









She's doing a pirate-themed birthday party in a couple of weeks, lots of Jolly Roger stuff included. I do see a difference between romanticized pirates of popular culture and actual, historical ones (just as I see a difference between the romanticized medieval stuff in the SCA and the actual medieval period). The former is fun, the latter nasty and brutal. We go with the fun.

My mom has this thing about not letting babies/little kids wear black. I wanted to get this black Yoda onesie for my baby brother and she made it clear he wouldn't be put in it if I did. The school district in my hometown has a no-skulls rule, too. It's annoyed my teenage foster sister before. She had these cool long fingerless gloves (she has CP and uses the type of crutches with a plastic thing that goes around your arm, so she likes having something on her forearm even when she wears short sleeves) that had a skull on them, and my mom had to remove the skull so she could wear them to school.


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

Dia de los Muetros and the skulls always said to me, "remember we all must die, but today is for the living, be happy and live well"!!! For this reason I have no problem with me or my child wearing skulls, in fact my DS already has a small stockpile of skulls in many different styles for his future clothing. I normally hate trends and avoid them, but since I liked skulls before it became trendy, I refuse (just like in school) to change just because the trends moved to things I like.

I also want to say the history of piracy is a strange and unusual thing, not all pirates were bad and not all pirates were good, many were inbetween and then you have good old privaters, that one nation saw as the good guys, and another country saw as the bad, it just depended on where you lived. I find it all very interesting personally.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

If there is actually a pirate theme than it doesn't bother me. Otherwise, I dislike it because it looks like an adult shoving "cool" stuff on their kids.

But I generally dislike adult-ish themes. I really, really, really dislike seeing children in camaflague for instance.


----------



## bebebradford (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JudiAU* 
If there is actually a pirate theme than it doesn't bother me. Otherwise, I dislike it because it looks like an adult shoving "cool" stuff on their kids.

But I generally dislike adult-ish themes. I really, really, really dislike seeing children in camaflague for instance.

I agree on camo.. I think it is only for hunters! But don't you like to put something cute or "cool " on your kids every now and then? I have so much fun dressing them up. My three year old believe it or not is really into clothes. He likes picking out colorful shirts,etc. We have a blast expressing ourselves that way. Heck, I even let him wear a halloween dinosaur costume last year when it wasn't halloween. He wanted to.. so I said why not! ha ha ha.. and now he is always asking me to put color in his hair. I could go on and on.. I'm a geek. I just like to have fun with things.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystiquesmom* 
Love them, but as an aging still-sorta-goth, that's where my tastes are.









This! LOL


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rowansmama* 
I had the cutest pair of pink robeez-type slippers for DD when she was little. They had a little skull and cross bones, and the skull had a pink flower in her "hair". I thought they were great. But then, I used to play in a punk band, so that's kind of my thing

















Dd1 bought a pair of these for her baby sister today.
I don't have any objections, obviously, but I can see it offending someone out there. MIL & GMIL managed to be disturbed when I came to their house wearing a shirt with skulls right after my first baby was born! Because "you're a MOM, you can't wear stuff like THAT!!!!" Huh? Because I reproduced I must switch to plain Tshirts? Okkkkk.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Thanks for the additional info.

and now I'm curious about Lacoste, b/c I have no idea. I saw a pair of shoes with the little crocodile on them the other day, but other than that I haven't noticed that brand since I was young. I'll have to google it to see what up.

eta: or do you just mean b/c it represents a particular brand?









Just because when I was in school I couldn't afford the actual Lacoste stuff and it was source of some teasing.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Love it! When we were in Seattle we went into a pirate store. We almost bought Lincoln a onsie (it was too expensive so we didn't) that had a skull on it and said "Surrender the Boobie" I LOVED it.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmm, well-- as one PP said, pirate history is full of all sorts of nastiness (as well as some romantic and interesting bits). Glorifying pirates is a lot like glorifying the slave trade or something, imho. So I don't "like" pirates.

That said, the skull and crossbones has been taken over to serve as imagery for a lot of other things, too (stylized pirates, goth-y things, even the Punisher, right? [though a different looking one, I guess]), soooo I am not drastically opposed to it, but wouldn't choose it, either.

What I think is _ridiculous_ is that the sort of "fringe" skull and crossbones design is becoming trendy for children! It sounds like most of the people who have posted who _do_ dress your children in skull/crossbones are edgy and interesting people







-- so I'm assuming that you don't do most of your child-clothes shopping at Gymboree and Old Navy (the places carrying these trendy new designs). I think it's pretty funny that very non-edgy, non-fringe people are buying skull-and-crossbone clothes for their kids because ON and Gymb. are telling them it's cool. People are just nuts.

So-- I wouldn't, and the biggest reason why is because it's such a silly trend.


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's fine. In fact, Jaminga had some really cute stuff in a Día de los Muertos motif a couple of years ago that I couldn't resist.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Ds is wearing a T-shirt with a smiling skull and crossbones as I type. He liked it and I think it's cute. No harm there


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

It really depends on each individual item.

I think it started with the huge popularity of the Pirates movies. The skulls showed up in the clothing stores around that time. They sold well, and then were marketed to younger and younger children.

I saw an Ed Hardy (or Ed Hardy-ish) little girl's pink backpack in a store last night that looked way too violent.

I saw a teenager wearing a shirt with adorable skulls with smiley faces and thought it was cute.

In general I like them, but they go over the top sometimes.

Skulls have been popular at various times in history...during the plague they were all over in art work and even stacked up in decorative ways in caverns (?) in Italy to reflect the death that was all around everyone...

and then there is the whole Grateful Dead fan stuff (the band got their name from a group of folktales where a deceased spirit was grateful for the kindness of a human's actions that helped them move on...)

Not to mention the (Mexican?) celebrations of Day of the Dead where people eat sugar candy skulls....Halloween...

Skulls are deep in our psyches for so many reasons.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
As someone with a master's degree in medieval death and dying and a danse macabre tattoo...I love me some skulls!! DS has a bunch of cute skull/skeleton wear, including this:http://www.gymboree.com//shop/dept_i...=1253666599771 which glows in the dark!!

I never knew such a degree existed. How incredibly cool. I bet you could expend on my previous post BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

My daughters love skulls. Well, the little one loves skulls because the older one does. I don't know why the older one loves them, but it could be that I was doing graduate studies in anthropology when she was 2-3 years old and she was exposed to a lot of bones. When she went for her 3 year check up she was naming the bones on the model skeleton including "phalanges, scapula, sternum, tibia" etc. Her doctor was quite impressed. Sometimes you just have to go along with what they are "into" at the time even if it makes you cringe.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

I think skulls are fine, my kids have a few skull print shirts.
As long as they're tasteful that is, and non-violent. I'd rather see them dressed head to toe in skulls, than in clothing advertising a brand (like Gap) or movies (like Disney).


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't mind clothing with skulls on it. My kids pick their clothes and dh and I pretty well stay out of what they choose (except completely vulgar things). My 7 year old is obsessed with dirt bikes and the symbol for one group of riders he loves is a skull and that doesn't bother me at all.

I just can't see getting worked up over a picture of a skull.


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

I quite like some of the skull clothing. We don't have any right now, but when DD was younger she had a pink toque with a skull on it and also a striped t-shirt with a cute skull with a bow on its head. I got that stuff at H&M.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

jet is really into talking about and looking at skeletons/skulls/bones/joints. he likes skull clothes. it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

My 5 week old has skull and crossbone sleepers from the gap. I like them.

To his his/her own!


----------



## peachsara (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
I like children's clothes to look child-like and that doesn't include skulls IMO. I wouldn't judge someone for dressing their kid in skull/pirate stuff though--I can see why you would think it's cute!

This is me. Not what I like for _my_ kids but have no problem with other's kids wearing them.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

I love little skulls, etc...they are cute. I know it's really big right now, I get why...we don't buy anything new, so it's not like I'm bombarded with the latest fashions when I go to buy for my DD, but it's not something I would really buy. I would never wear them myself....if DD wanted to, I would never stop her, but I won't buy it for her either.

I don't really like clothing with ANYTHING on it in the way of symbols, graphics etc...I'm highly repulsed by cartoons, etc on clothing and don't like to think of my kid as a walking billboard for media companies and all that garbage...but when it comes to symbols like skulls, flags, etc...I'm sensitive there as well. Like I said...I'd let DD wear them if she fell in love with the fashion of it...but I'm sensitive to words, symbols, etc on clothing...I think that the symbols we see and wear and internalize on a constant basis are important and far more impactful than we might think...sometimes I feel like wearing a certain symbol on your body is more than just a clothing choice..I don't know. It's just a weird feeling I have, nothing strong enough that it would make me ban it from the house.

I've seen some absolutely heartbreakingly adorable skull and bones clothing on children....so, I'm not like TOTALLY against it....but it's not something my DD would wear unless she picked it out. She can wear whatever she likes.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I found the emergence of skull and crossbones in all clothing to be depressing. I see enough evidence of death and violence in the world, so maybe this trend is reflecting that. But I'm not interested in feeding it. It just doesn't make me feel good when I see it. I hope that doesn't mean I've got a huge problem with mortality. Then again, the only 'rule' I have about clothing so far is no camoflauge. Probably for teh same reason. Hannah Montana etc. will probably join that list, at least for a while. But I really like animal prints, though I can completely understand others' objections to those. So go figure.

I DID see the most wonderful bear-and-crossbones motif, I think on a little purse. It was in pink. If I could EVER find that in clothes, for dd or me, I would be SO happy. Has anyone seen this? It was the perfect antidote to how the skull-and-crossbones thing feels to me.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
So I fall in the "no Disney characters but skulls are okay" category.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
Dia de los Muetros and the skulls always said to me, "remember we all must die, but today is for the living, be happy and live well"!!! For this reason I have no problem with me or my child wearing skulls, in fact my DS already has a small stockpile of skulls in many different styles for his future clothing. I normally hate trends and avoid them, but since I liked skulls before it became trendy, I refuse (just like in school) to change just because the trends moved to things I like.









Skull baby items weren't so easy to find when dd was born 6 years ago, so dh especially was excited whenever we found anything. But at about age 3 dd told us she didn't really like pirate or rock n' roll stuff and made her preference for pink and purple known so we respect that. She still has a few black and/or skully items, but they are not her favorites.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm not nuts about some of the tough or Goth motifs for little kids -- not really my taste, I think it's more of a teenage look. And i just hate seeing camo on them.

I did buy this for my daughter, though: http://www.target.com/mdp/B0027U90WU/ref=br_qi_1_14? I think Day of the Dead has completely different connotations.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Love that nightgown! Not sure if dd would want to go to sleep looking at those skulls, though!







She might. I think it's great to see all the fresh takes on the skull-and-crossbones. I hope the trendiness means there will be more stuff like this!


----------



## My3guys (May 27, 2009)

My guys are really into pirates and see the skull and crossbone to be just like the Jolly Rogers that pirates fly on their ships. I don't mind it and have bought them a couple shirts from Target with the emblem which they love.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My kids fell in love with skulls and Jolly Rodgers with Pirates of the Caribbean.

Now they 15, 11, and 9.... we have skulls and cross bones. My 11 is going goth and she goes back and forth if they are cool or not.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
Neither. I don't think they are cute. But I don't care if other people want to dress their kids in clothes with skulls. If DS asked for something with skulls on it, I might get it for him. It's just not my taste. (I don't wear stuff with skull either so it's not just kids clothes for me.)

Catherine

Ditto.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

As long as they aren't too scary looking. My son has a toddler-sized tee from the GAP which I adore. The skull/crossbones are a printed fabric so they don't look real at all. Just cute.

And I LOVE these shoes: http://www.jackandlily.com/c378006187p17147064.2.html


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

I find that most of the skull and crossbones stuff out there to be pretty ugly and there's just so much of it. I also tend to not do fads at all. I like things that are unique and funky. The skulls are just getting way to overdone for my tastes. If other people want to wear them or have them for their kids, it doesn't really bother me though.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I probably wouldn't go out of my way to get them (I'm the odd intersection of a former punk/grunge young'un who was raised by a mom who said "Black is not an appropriate color for young children to wear). That being said, I'd choose skulls over camouflage any day of the week. I hate hate hate that trend.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have no problem with skulls. My 10 month old has a black shirt with pink skull and crossbones on it. I think its cute.
I also don't have a problem with camouflage. When I see it I think of the wonderful, brave and loyal people I served in the Marines with. My daugther has a camo dress I made her because she wanted to look like Daddy (my husband is a Marine as well). That being said I live in a military community and rarely see camo on the kids, most parents don't like to dress their kids in something that someone might think is a uniform item and take offense to it. I also like the new cammie material not the old type. The old pattern makes me think of hunters and I don't hunt.
I think a lot of it depends on the meaning you put behind the item. Everyone thinks something different when they see clothing. Personally I don't like frilly girls clothes or sports/cars on boys clothes because Im not of fan of sterotyping your children before they even have a say in what they like.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I had never gave much thought to camo, either, so it's good to hear other's thoughts on that as well. I can think of a couple pairs of shorts we have that are green and blue camo print.

Also, I didn't realize how popular or trendy skulls were nowadays (I guess I don't pay much attention!) so that wasn't why I thought they were cute. But, since it was mentioned here I found a winter hat and scarf set at Gap I like (not sure if I will buy it, though, it doesn't get that cold here) and this hoodie from Old Navy I am for sure going to pick up for my 6 yo -- after I ask him if he wants it, of course







.

I am enjoying all the different viewpoints on this thread. Thanks, mamas.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
MIL & GMIL managed to be disturbed when I came to their house wearing a shirt with skulls right after my first baby was born! Because "you're a MOM, you can't wear stuff like THAT!!!!" Huh? Because I reproduced I must switch to plain Tshirts? Okkkkk.

Going a little OT, but this is one of my pet peeves. I hated it when some people started acting like I must have had a personality transplant when I had my son, and it was okay to criticize me, because I hadn't. I'm me. I was me before I had a kid, and I'm me now that I have four of them. Some changes and growth? Obviously. But, I didn't just flip a switch that turned Lisa off and "mom" on.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
As someone with a master's degree in medieval death!

Sweet!


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

DD's backpack last year had a skull and guitar on it. She's not so into them now, neither does she dislike them.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

We are a skull loving family! We all wear items that have skulls/crossbones. I have a Skurvy Paul Frank bike.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, DD has these shoes, DS has a pair of Vans slip on shoes that have gold skulls on them (they were $5 on sale and he wanted them), DH has some Dead shirts with skulls. . .other than that, we don't have any other skulls in our home. I don't see anything wrong with them or with liking jolly rogers, I just don't want them to be too violent looking, have blood on them, etc. . .


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I've never thought anything was wrong with. DS has several shirts with different designs along those lines as do my girls. Both my girls backpacks have skulls on it. Skulls with hair bows, or flowers, I thought they were cute.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I just don't really care for them on babies and toddlers. No idea why; I guess I just want to see sweet-looking things on babies? I don't care what other parents do, but I wouldn't buy something with skulls on it for my baby. I'm just not into it.

Now for older kids, especially if they're into pirates or something, it makes more sense to me.

I don't really care for camo either.


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

I love skulls so I'd be just find with them on clothing for my DD. Why not? My mom used to freak at me for wearing skull earrings to church...my response was "why? God designed them and I think they're cool"


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

Well i am a big goth, so yeah we do skulls







: and yes i think they are cute.


----------



## Kismet_fw (Aug 7, 2009)

Heh, I prefer to see skulls over that line of little girls' stuff under the "Bratz" label! Seriously, does the mini-streetwalker look make anyone besides clothing makers and pedophiles happy?

I like my skelanimals earrings, and grinning-fangy-skulls grandma kerchief! (Ok, I'm not normal.)

I almost wigged out when I saw a tiny child wearing a t-shirt with a big Kokopelli emblem.
-start sarcasm -
... yes, every 5 year old needs a sex/fertility god splashed on their chest!
- end sarcasm -


----------



## Mommaof 4 (Jul 14, 2009)

We like skulls in our house, but it was more DS picking it himself it was not forced upon him. DD 3 had a skull fedora hat, she picked it out and loves it.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kismet_fw* 
I almost wigged out when I saw a tiny child wearing a t-shirt with a big Kokopelli emblem.
-start sarcasm -
... yes, every 5 year old needs a sex/fertility god splashed on their chest!
- end sarcasm -

What's wrong with that? Do you think it's going to do some damage to the child?


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think they are cute, or horrible. However, I do'nt really care for it, and not really for a toddler in my opinion. On Halloween I think its ok, but regular clothes is a bit much. If Hunter really wanted a skull clothing when he was older, then probably would buy him it, maybe.


----------



## LROM (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kismet_fw* 
I almost wigged out when I saw a tiny child wearing a t-shirt with a big Kokopelli emblem.
-start sarcasm -
... yes, every 5 year old needs a sex/fertility god splashed on their chest!
- end sarcasm -

OT but I thought Kokopelli was a god of mischeiviousness and celebration? Never heard of Kokopelli as fertility-related!

ETA: well look at that, I googled him and sure enough, fertility deity! He is also a "Prankster and god of music", so I was right too, but apparently primarily he's a fertility figure, which I never knew. My new fact of the day...


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

I almost wigged out when I saw a tiny child wearing a t-shirt with a big Kokopelli emblem.
-start sarcasm -
... yes, every 5 year old needs a sex/fertility god splashed on their chest!
- end sarcasm -
To be perfectly honest, I had no idea what the whole Kokopelli thing was about. I think I started seeing them on kitchy home "decorating" items about ten years ago and never gave them anymore thought. I assumed they were just a certain style of drawing. No doubt I'm not the only one. I mean, for goodness sake, you see them on shower curtains and welcome mats.

Am I the only one who didn't know this?

ETA - my daughter has clothes with skulls (like pink shirts with green skulls, a tee shirt from Rosemary Beach, etc.) and so do I (vans!). I don't give it a lot of thoughts. I think the origins are mixed and questionable enough that it's not like wearing an overtly over the top offensive symbol.


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

I like the kid stuff with skulls on it. Of course, I like stuff for myself with skulls on it so that is just a reflection of my taste. The kids would love to wear clothing with cartoon characters but I don't like the look. I can understand wanting to wear patterned clothing as opposed to always the plain look (what I went with for years with the boys as it seemed the only option to logo or cartoon clothing) so I buy stuff with dinosaurs, skulls, etc. when I can.


----------



## shinaabikwe (Jul 31, 2009)

My dh is currently embroidering a sugar skull on a onesie for our yet to be born child!
We have a lot of calavera themed art and craft around the house, its part of dh's heritage and something that I've always found beautiful.
Death is just a part of life right?
Plus dh and I met on Dia de los Muertos!
And the whole pirate/skull thing has been in for awhile now. My friend's daughter has been rocking that look since last fall. It seems pretty mainstream to me.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

I wouldn't mind if my older child wanted these clothes, but I wouldn't buy them for my younger child. I guess I just don't get it. What is the meaning? Why do people like them? Is it something about bones looking neat? Is it, I dunno, about accepting death? Is it just that pirates are cool right now? (I don't really get that either. What's cool about robbing and killing people?)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LROM* 
OT but I thought Kokopelli was a god of mischeiviousness and celebration? Never heard of Kokopelli as fertility-related!

ETA: well look at that, I googled him and sure enough, fertility deity! He is also a "Prankster and god of music", so I was right too, but apparently primarily he's a fertility figure, which I never knew. My new fact of the day...









Yeah - I had no idea. I'd also only heard of him as prankster go and god of music.

I first started seeing Kokopelli stuff in a Coldwater Creek catalogue in...oh, early 90s, I guess...might even have been when I was pregnant with ds1. It was a long time ago, for sure. I used to see the catalogues at work, and I left that job 11 years ago.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
To be perfectly honest, I had no idea what the whole Kokopelli thing was about. I think I started seeing them on kitchy home "decorating" items about ten years ago and never gave them anymore thought. I assumed they were just a certain style of drawing. No doubt I'm not the only one. I mean, for goodness sake, you see them on shower curtains and welcome mats.

I don't understand what is supposed to be bad about fertility.


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinaabikwe* 
My dh is currently embroidering a sugar skull on a onesie for our yet to be born child!
We have a lot of calavera themed art and craft around the house, its part of dh's heritage and something that I've always found beautiful.
Death is just a part of life right?
Plus dh and I met on Dia de los Muertos!
And the whole pirate/skull thing has been in for awhile now. My friend's daughter has been rocking that look since last fall. It seems pretty mainstream to me.

Seriously I want one so much!!!!!!!!!!! I have a sugar skull burp cloth and bibs, I would love a onesie for Olvera Street and every day!


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

I have zilch problemos with skulls, crossbones, blood, etc.
In fact, I just found the most awesome black hoodie jacket that zips up the front and over the head to look like a skeleton.









But this is coming from a momma that takes her 5 YO (and ever since he was born) on cemetary romps.






















Why not visit them when someone went to all that trouble to make a headstone so they'd be remembered??

IMO, death is a time for celebrating the life that was lived not the ending it seems to leave. So, the skull, bones, blood are all just "getting back to basics"...so to speak. Lol.

And, the swastika was once a very differently interpreted symbol. Granted the vile version of it has been widely accepted, but even it has a very different meaning depending on what you believe. Sorry, OT.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I don't understand what is supposed to be bad about fertility.

I don't think there's anything wrong with it. I'm guessing the other poster just found the sexual ties to be inappropriate for a child - like putting a phallic symbol on a onesie. I don't see it that way, but that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have Kokopelli on my door mat. Bring on the fertility


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

I wouldn't mind if my older child wanted these clothes, but I wouldn't buy them for my younger child. I guess I just don't get it. What is the meaning? Why do people like them? Is it something about bones looking neat? Is it, I dunno, about accepting death? Is it just that pirates are cool right now? (I don't really get that either. What's cool about robbing and killing people?)
I commented earlier, but I think we can see from both this thread and our individual experiences outside of MDC that images and symbols mean a wide variety of things to different people. For many, certain images mean nothing...for others, certain images evoke a strong connection to something else. When I wear plaid (or tartan type fabric), I don't make any connection to the history of tartan or identify myself a supporter of Scottish principles. To me, it is just fashion. I imagine that I'm not alone in that position. I can't speak for the Scots, however. Ha, ha.

When I was in high school, I remember wearing a red and black outfit to school one time, and a classmate told me (very seriously, in fact) that those were the colors of Satan. Sorry, but that didn't cross my mind when I got dressed that morning! Everyone is going to interpret what you wear differently, unless of course, you provide them with a treatise on why you are wearing said item.

I think that the fashion industry spends a lot of time and money deciding what we want and then convincing us that we actually want it. By the time certain things get to the rack, many purchasers just buy on the assumption that this must be what is "in" or "cool." (between: not talking about the many eclectic people who have posted on this thread). For some people it is mere fashion, for others it is a statement. And, I don't think pirates have a trademark on the skull thing. I just think that it is an image most commonly associated with pirates, because our culture has been saturated with pirate movies.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kismet_fw* 
I almost wigged out when I saw a tiny child wearing a t-shirt with a big Kokopelli emblem.
-start sarcasm -
... yes, every 5 year old needs a sex/fertility god splashed on their chest!
- end sarcasm -

That kind of reminds me of an ad a few years ago where (if I remember it right) they were talking about how a car could be the ultimate symbol of a man's virility - and right when you expected to see some kind of Ferrari-type thing, they showed a minivan with all these kids. AHAHA.

In other words, I don't see why a kid couldn't have a fertility symbol - or be one.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
I wouldn't mind if my older child wanted these clothes, but I wouldn't buy them for my younger child. I guess I just don't get it. What is the meaning? Why do people like them? Is it something about bones looking neat? Is it, I dunno, about accepting death? Is it just that pirates are cool right now? (I don't really get that either. What's cool about robbing and killing people?)

I guess my best response might come out of a reaction I had to this thread myself although this is not intended to insult the poster - one of the comments up thread was something about wanting to see kids in happier things, like rainbows.

For me, I get so tired of the sugary-sweet kids' stuff. I just do. While I agree that children are innocent, I don't see why that has to mean pastels or primaries and sparklies and happy-happy-happy ALL the time. I'm not morally opposed to it or anything; it's just not really me and so when I went to choose clothes for my pre-verbal kid, I tended to choose clothes I liked, and some of those had skulls or were sort of biker-y.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't mind if my kids have skulls on their clothes because it is a nice change from the run of the mill pink, floral, gumdrops and unicorns crap that is out there. Relatives can buy my kids those things, leave the weird to me.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
While it is not something I'd pick for him, he can very well choose to if he wants to.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it's left the world of edgy/rebellious/goth/alternative, heck, even funky, and I'll go so far to say beyond even kitsch if it's sold at the Gap or Gymboree.

Pirates are spinning in their graves as we speak.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 
I think it's left the world of edgy/rebellious/goth/alternative, heck, even funky, and I'll go so far to say beyond even kitsch if it's sold at the Gap or Gymboree.

Pirates are spinning in their graves as we speak.









Oh I dunno... I think pirates would appreciate the Gap and Gymboree.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
Oh I dunno... I think pirates would appreciate the Gap and Gymboree.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

To me, skulls scream either memento mori (remember you will die, basically), and that creeps me out on kid's clothes. But that's just me, I have done way too much reading into that sort of imagery for my thesis and all that. I won't buy something for DD with it on there. But I have seen REALLY cute dia de los muertos fabric made into stuff for kids, and that's a cultural thing. And for some people, it's just cute, just another motif.

I have been ambivalent about pirates b/c I didn't think it was all that nice, historically, but people have already given DD pirate stuff and she loves to say ARRRR and the pirate ride at disneyland, so whatever. I decided I won't push it and hopefully it will be a minor part of her whole pagent of play themes.

I would never judge someone for having a skull of any kind or pirate stuff on kids' clothes. It's just not my taste is all.


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

I think it's cute...and i get a little chukle out of the very closed minded conservative town thinks i'm wierd


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We love skull/piratey stuff around here. My kids have tons of skull stuff, I actually seek it out.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

My oldest is a 3 yo girl, so I don't think it's appropriate for her. In part because the color scheme is always black and grey and I don't put her in black.

If I had older kids, like say 7-8 or so and up, and they picked it out themselves, I'd probably have no objection to it, but for the little tykes, I just don't think it's cute.

I guess I'm saying, it's not for me.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

We had skull & crossbone diapers.
And softshoes.


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

I think they're butt-ugly, but that's just a personal preference and not a vote for it being inappropriate. My husband and kids probably are just waiting for the next sale!


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

double post


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
We love skull/piratey stuff around here. My kids have tons of skull stuff, I actually seek it out.









yup! I do too


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I love skulls and piratey stuff myself, and that's mostly what I buy for my son (and myself) I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

I think they're fun. I made DS2 a skull and crossbones diaper that is pretty kick butt, IMO. I also sewed up both boys some flannel PJ pants with a skull print on it. The 6YO thinks they are "way awesome!"


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

I bought my 10 year old a pink and black shirt with a skull and variosous bones that has "oh snap" written on it. Ordinarily I'm kind of against the pink skulls for tweens but she wanted it a and it was something dh would never ever in a million years let have so she can wear it for Halloween time and then we'll retire it. I'm choosing my battles. I figure if she wears jr. emo now she'll make other choices later if it's not a power struggle. Everyone cracks up when they see it.


----------



## mama k nj (Dec 18, 2006)

I wouldn't say "cute" but I like them. I used to teach world cultures and we did a lot about Day of the Dead. I love the sugar skull prints and have a mei tai with Day of the Dead images on it. My son likes pirate stuff and the jolly roger is a prominant symbol for them.

I guess I don't see why it would be inappropriate, but to each his own!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

DS picks out clothes with them, I picked a flannelette fabric with skulls and pink bows for some of DD's fitted dipes, & DH made a cool sugar skull drawing for a tattoo. So obviously WE have no problem with skulls. Death is part of the natural cycle of things.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

I couldn't find the shoes but I did find about $300 worth of clothes my DD's simply MUST HAVE now. Thanks a LOT









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
The shoes I thought were cute.

Another part of the new line that has a skull shirt here.

Per the dress code at my older two kids' school, the shirt would not be allowed but I think the shoes would be okay.

eta: the links aren't really working right b/c it's flash, so if anyone is interested - you have to click back or forward a page or two. I tried







the shoes I like have several tiny skulls on them.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulgrrrl* 
I couldn't find the shoes but I did find about $300 worth of clothes my DD's simply MUST HAVE now. Thanks a LOT

















sorry! I love their clothes. Especially the girl stuff. It's a good thing my DD is about to be in the biggest size they offer. If I had a little girl I'd really be in trouble.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulgrrrl* 
I couldn't find the shoes but I did find about $300 worth of clothes my DD's simply MUST HAVE now. Thanks a LOT









If you become a fan of Gymboree, you can learn the strategies for buying for way less than retail. They markdown pretty often, have coupons, and you can earn Gymbucks. I pay less at Gymboree than I would at a lot of other places.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
If you become a fan of Gymboree, you can learn the strategies for buying for way less than retail. They markdown pretty often, have coupons, and you can earn Gymbucks. I pay less at Gymboree than I would at a lot of other places.

me too. I went yesterday to buy some clothes for my DD (all marked down and I had a 20% off coupon) so I could get a couple more gymbucks to redeem in a few days. I was just showing DH the retail prices vs. my receipt earlier and even he was impressed. Plus, you can sell them for a good amount when they are outgrown.


----------

